# Is it worth watching dragon ball GT?



## funnystory (Sep 18, 2015)

I just finished rewatching DBZ and was wondering if watching GT was worth it. I am open to hearing all opinions.


----------



## Saiyan Prince (Sep 18, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I just finished rewatching DBZ and was wondering if watching GT was worth it. I am open to hearing all opinions.


Gt has Fights and all
But it's Plot and Story Totally Sucks

You better go watch Dragon ball super


----------



## Youkai (Sep 18, 2015)

Saiyan Prince said:


> You better go watch Dragon ball super



Which is better ... why ?

I think GT has some very nice parts ! 
even though I have to admint sometimes it is just different from Dragonball Z ... still not bad ...

For me the 9 or 10 episodes of Super are actually very bad ... not interesting at all and I somehow have the feeling I have seen the exact same thing years ago in a Movie maybe ?


----------



## TecXero (Sep 18, 2015)

Didn't the creator of Dragon Ball say GT is non-canon now that he's taken over again? So it's essentially high budget fanfiction. I'm not really a DBZ guy myself, though I did enjoy Dragon Ball and the parody series: Dragon Ball Z Abridged. Battle of the Gods reminded me a lot of the original Dragon Ball, so I might have to check out Super and the newest movie.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2015)

No! But Pan is so cute... I mean no! Remember that sidekick robot abomination!


----------



## funnystory (Sep 18, 2015)

Saiyan Prince said:


> Gt has Fights and all
> But it's Plot and Story Totally Sucks
> 
> You better go watch Dragon ball super



Dragon ball super isnt done I meant lol


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Sep 18, 2015)

sarkwalvein said:


> No! But Pan is so cute... I mean no! Remember that sidekick robot abomination!


You mean 'Giru Giru' XD


funnystory said:


> Dragonball super isnt out.


Theres like 10 episodes already where have you been buddy.


----------



## funnystory (Sep 18, 2015)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> You mean 'Giru Giru' XD
> 
> Theres like 10 episodes already where have you been buddy.



I was drowsy lol I meant to say that the series isn't finished.I like binge watching and I would get pissed after finishing the episodes. On a side note is db super after dbz or after GT?


----------



## TecXero (Sep 18, 2015)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Theres like 10 episodes already where have you been buddy.


I'll probably check it out when it gets an English dub.


----------



## sj33 (Sep 18, 2015)

It's not as bad as people make it out to be, but not as good as it should have been. It's worth watching - depending on how forgiving you are, you might enjoy it! It's generally entertaining, but feels a bit lacking in ideas, lacking of focus and some awful character designs.

The first 'arc' is intentionally designed to be more like the original Dragon Ball rather than Dragon Ball Z due to the feeling that the DBZ formula of ever-more-powerful enemies had reached exhaustion. Thus, they have more of an 'adventure' feel'. Unfortunately this was not well recieved so they reverted to the DBZ-style formula after around 20 episodes. This served to confirm their thoughts that the formula had reached exhaustion - it does feel like that.

The new Dragon Ball Super is much, much worse, though. Literally nothing has happened so far.


----------



## funnystory (Sep 18, 2015)

TecXero said:


> I'll probably check it out when it gets an English dub.



Theres no english dub? Fuck thats gay as hell.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sj33 said:


> It's not as bad as people make it out to be, but not as good as it should have been. It's worth watching - depending on how forgiving you are, you might enjoy it! It's generally entertaining, but feels a bit lacking in ideas, lacking of focus and some awful character designs.
> 
> The first 'arc' is intentionally designed to be more like the original Dragon Ball rather than Dragon Ball Z due to the feeling that the DBZ formula of ever-more-powerful enemies had reached exhaustion. Thus, they have more of an 'adventure' feel'. Unfortunately this was not well recieved so they reverted to the DBZ-style formula after around 20 episodes. This served to confirm their thoughts that the formula had reached exhaustion - it does feel like that.
> 
> The new Dragon Ball Super is much, much worse, though. Literally nothing has happened so far.



What about battle of the gods and resurrection F? Why do you say super is not good?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 18, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I was drowsy lol I meant to say that the series isn't finished.I like binge watching and I would get pissed after finishing the episodes. On a side note is db super after dbz or after GT?


In the db super universe GT never happened and is set to never happen, so it comes after dbz.


----------



## sj33 (Sep 18, 2015)

Because it just feels like 'slice of life' Dragon Ball Z, full of characters acting out of character and very little actually happening. Justlike the aforementioned movies, in fact.


----------



## funnystory (Sep 18, 2015)

sj33 said:


> Because it just feels like 'slice of life' Dragon Ball Z, full of characters acting out of character and very little actually happening. Justlike the aforementioned movies, in fact.



I don't mind battle of gods although I havent finished it yet. There is swearing in the movies and it makes me wonder If i missed out on some secret dub for the original DBZ. I watched the Spanish version of DBZ back in the 90s when I was like 4,saw the Tonami DBZ when i was like 7,and just rewatched Kai up to Buu saga and then I watched a remastered version of DBZ online. I don't know if I want to spend the time to watch 170 episodes of DB GT.


----------



## sj33 (Sep 18, 2015)

The lack of swearing in the English version was a decision by Funimation themselves. Japanese doesn't really have swearing in the same sense as English, just rather rude ways of referring to people. Still, the English version isn't quite as strong.

I watched both films in the cinema here in Japan and it was full of kids both times. The language isn't particularly strong.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 18, 2015)

I personally didn't hate GT. Granted, it wasn't a masterpiece but I'd say it was nowhere near as bad as some people made it out to be. 

Super has been pretty meh so far. I suggest you watch BoG and ResF for the main story and the episodes of Super which weren't covered by the aforementioned movies.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 18, 2015)

Yup dragon ball super is amazing



That wasnt fanart btw, it was all in an actual episode

To put it simply, db super is terrible, the animation is horrible, repeating the same exact story as battle of the gods, and characters acting out of character just for the sake of comic relief. It manages to be somehow worse than gt.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 19, 2015)

I already finishing watching DBGT just few years ago!


----------



## funnystory (Sep 19, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> Yup dragon ball super is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So it probably wont make an english dub?


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 24, 2015)

Dragon Ball GT takes a while to get good, but it does get good once they make it back to Earth.


----------



## djalmafreestyler (Sep 24, 2015)

is worth it, you can't miss Goku SSJ4 transformation 
And some very sad/emotional/good scenes hehe


----------



## GameSystem (Sep 24, 2015)

porkiewpyne said:


> I personally didn't hate GT. Granted, it wasn't a masterpiece but I'd say it was nowhere near as bad as some people made it out to be.
> 
> Super has been pretty meh so far. I suggest you watch BoG and ResF for the main story and the episodes of Super which weren't covered by the aforementioned movies.


Where did you find ResF? I'm searching everywhere and all I can find are camera vids. Did you watch a cam or in theater? Sub or dub?


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 24, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Where did you find ResF? I'm searching everywhere and all I can find are camera vids. Did you watch a cam or in theater? Sub or dub?


Only cam versions exist for both sub and dub at the moment.  There are some pretty good quality ones out there though.


----------



## GameSystem (Sep 24, 2015)

I guess I'll just wait a few more months. I'm sure it'll pop up eventually.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Sep 24, 2015)

GameSystem said:


> Where did you find ResF? I'm searching everywhere and all I can find are camera vids. Did you watch a cam or in theater? Sub or dub?


Watched it in theater. English dub. There was another cinema which offered the subbed version but I decided against watching it there again because it was pretty far and I was kinda broke


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 24, 2015)

I never had a problem with GT, but I didn't mind missing out on it when new episodes hit. I thought it was weird that Goku went tan, and I've read that it might've been a way to make him more accessible to minorities. I'm a minority and I found it unnecessary.

The thing is I caught on with GT at the end of the Baby saga. Why? Super Saiyan IV. The image of that just made me take notice and I watched all of GT from then on. I guess I loved the DBZ rehashing, and by that point, DBZ was my ultimate. It still is, but I didn't follow Dragon Ball a lot.

In 2012, I binged watched Dragon Ball through GT. Going in order helped, I was much more open to the episodes leading up to the Baby saga in GT because it does rehash the original Dragon Ball. I'm a fanboy, I'll lap up anything involving Dragon Ball, aside from Super and Resurrection of F, I've seen everything in the DB franchise. The 3 shows, the 30 minute specials, the movies, all of that. Battle Of Gods was different because I was expecting a new Super Saiyan form that would act as a massive payoff to what the story was advertised. A new powerful villain, a God, Goku has to step up. Instead what I got was a movie all about humility. Vegeta was humbled big time, how he acted like a total ass-kisser to Bills was unbelievable. It was funny, but I felt like I was in another world. Yeah DB was more about fun and laughs, and DBZ had lots of comedy in its own right, as did GT, but nothing was like Vegeta ripping himself apart. The Goku humility angle, was easier to digest, and the film overall was good because of how unique it was.

Anyways, yeah, give GT a try if you're open minded to just seeing Goku and company at it again. Goku as a kid was nice to see overall, the fusions and Super Saiyan 4 was awesome. Now that it's pretty much non-canon, I think it's even more worth watching because there's no need to piece together the massive timeline and try and make sense with the logic and stories in this specific series.

That being said, Super is more interesting because it is canon. I want to see it, and hope an English dub comes soon.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 24, 2015)

It's short enough That you don't need lots of time to watch. Yes some of it is painfully slow moving. It's still good. Ssj4 is neat.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Sep 24, 2015)

I didn't really like it that much but if you're curious about it, why not? It has some interesting fights but the story sucks, but DB and DBZ weren't exactly deep as far as the story was concerned either although I think they were much better shows overall. Original DB may beat DBZ because it's so damned funny.

Give a chance but always keep in mind that it's non-canon(I think)


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 24, 2015)

Hungry Friend said:


> I didn't really like it that much but if you're curious about it, why not? It has some interesting fights but the story sucks, but DB and DBZ weren't exactly deep as far as the story was concerned either although I think they were much better shows overall. Original DB may beat DBZ because it's so damned funny.
> 
> Give a chance but always keep in mind that it's non-canon(I think)


Yeah it's technically non-canon.  Won't really fit into the timeline after Super.  Or if it did, it wouldn't make much sense.  I have a headcanon that some time travel happens that allows the timeline to split again in a way that leads to DBGT.


----------



## DaMaverickBlast (Jun 13, 2016)

The average DB fans are depressing. GT is far from being horrible, I suggest you to watch it. It's not as good as Z but surely enjoyable, if you ignore some minor things that doesn't kill the plot. The ending is awesome tho.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 21, 2016)

Dragon Ball GT was like a remake of Dragon Ball but in space. I loved it back then, the animation tends to look pretty awesome, soundtrack's fantastic, designs of Goku SSJ4, Kid Goku and SSJ4 Gogeta all looked wonderful, original voice actors and actresses are all there and the final episode wraps things up perfectly. I am disappointed that Son Goku and Su Shen Long never had that battle which would have been epic.

I also laughed a lot while watching it as it has great jokes (by the original Japanese cast -- not sure how the dubs handled it).


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Is it worth watching Dragon Ball GT? Most people would say no.
Is it worth watching anime at all? I'd say no to that.


----------

